# VW type 25 Karmann Gipsy anyone??



## 112482 (May 21, 2008)

Hi, my name's Jennie from South Wales and I am looking to buy our first ever motorhome    My hubby, baby girl and I are going round Europe for 12 months as soon as we can find a decent MH and some decent tenants for our house...

There are some lovely looking VW 25 Karmann Gipsy MHs on eBay at the moment. They're dead cute aren't they? But being a complete novice I am a bit nervous of the age of some of them and the wooden frame, among other issues.

Does anyone have experience of travelling with a Gipsy long term? What is the heating like? What are the things to watch out for?

Hoping someone out there has some good advice before I run and blow all my budget on a whim! Thanks


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello Jennie,

I've just googled karmann gypsy vw 25 and couldn't believe the pics! - Aren't they cute??? - Theres some amazing stuff on the US sites.

When I got my older Talbot Harmony I had to comb the garages to find a 'classic' type mechanic. If I had it to do again, I'd have taken a red hot mechanic with me to buy, found the right garage first and trawled the net for parts supplies and comments/forums about how hard it is to get stuff. Some of the enthusiast places will do things like post parts to you anywhere but you gotta be in the loop it seems.

Bet the karmann forums have some more for sale and advice to read. I was in a motorhome new build place a week ago and couldn't believe the habitat frame was made of wood no thicker than the lat that holds my curtain rail in the house!! I didn't really realize that many new vans are built this way.

Also, I've found that with no computerized or sophisticated technology there's less to go wrong.

I visit 'preloved' site, the classic site for various older cars / vans, and belong to a few clubs. This site here is the best 'community'. - It's this lot who will probably turn up if you post on the road that you've broken down. They get into some very strange faraway places!!!!

To be very corny, and for those old gits who remember 'You're never alone with a Strand' - basically you're never alone with a 'thread' on here!!

:lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

In the June issue of Which Motorcaravan, p. 099, there is a feature on a used 1995 Karman-Mobil LT. It's similar to the cute Gypsy but a bit bigger.

SD


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We had a VW T4 Karmann Gipsy a couple of years ago-2.4 diesel and woefully underpowered. Having also owned a T25 camper not long ago, I should think the combination would not be too much fun to drive. Karmann build very strong and heavy bodies and most T25s are not over-endowed with power at the best of times!


----------



## 112482 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

I've decided to look for something bigger for our year long trip - as cute as the Gipsy is I think she'll be a bit cramped for two-and-a-half of us for all that time. I will still lust after one though... maybe I'll get one after we get back, for shorter summer trips. I will keep dreaming anyway.


----------



## GrenJS (Nov 18, 2007)

Gogothesmall said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone
> 
> I've decided to look for something bigger for our year long trip - as cute as the Gipsy is I think she'll be a bit cramped for two-and-a-half of us for all that time. I will still lust after one though... maybe I'll get one after we get back, for shorter summer trips. I will keep dreaming anyway.


Yes, we love the Gipsy's too, but having been a member of the Brick-Yard Gipsy forum, you have probably chosen wisely by opting for something else.

The vast majority of them have damp problems which requires replacing the wood in the roof, back and side walls. I've seen one or two attempts at restoration and it's not for the faint hearted.

I remain a member of the forum although we don't own one so that we can get to know the Gipsy's and what work they have had done.

We will probably end-up buying a Gipsy which we will hopefully by then know all about, or a Kahmann Distance which is based on the VW LT chassis.

Am I a sucker for punishment? Maybe!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jennie, if you are still looking for a VW camper you could do worse than look into the site below, an excellent source of VWs and spares as well also the company has an excellent customer service, of which i have no connection with except as a friend.

http://www.dj4x4direct.com

Bob


----------



## GrenJS (Nov 18, 2007)

For anyone interested, there is now a newly created forum for the Karmann's Gipsy's, Cheetahs, LT's, Colorada and Missouri's http://karmann-coachbuilts.proboards.com/


----------

